# Does ivermectin need to be refrigerated?



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Yesterday, I gave my two guys some ivermectin horse worm paste. I squirted it all into small cup and mixed it up really well, then gave them a small bit on cheerios. I wrapped it in the cup with aluminum foil. Though I'm wondering whether I should put it in the fridge. Will it still work next week, if it just sits like that, not in the fridge?


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Is this for mites? I would suggest getting Revolution. I tried the whole Ivermectin paste thing once a week for over a month, and it never got rid of them. The Revolution got rid of all itchiness and the mites by day 2 and it's only about $15 for a small vial that is enough for 5 or 6 rats. It's also much safer and you don't need to worry about overdosing or poisoning your rat by giving them too much.

It most likely does not need to be refrigerated though since it's the paste type. But I would try to keep it sealed and in a cool place.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

No, it doesn't need to be refrigerated. It does need to be protected from evaporation, though.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

> Is this for mites? I would suggest getting Revolution. I tried the whole Ivermectin paste thing once a week for over a month, and it never got rid of them. The Revolution got rid of all itchiness and the mites by day 2 and it's only about $15 for a small vial that is enough for 5 or 6 rats. It's also much safer and you don't need to worry about overdosing or poisoning your rat by giving them too much.
> 
> It most likely does not need to be refrigerated though since it's the paste type. But I would try to keep it sealed and in a cool place


 Yes, I know all about Revolution and how much better it is. The ivermectin was $2.99 at a tractor supply store, unfortunately all I can afford right now along with other stuff I needed. I spent all my money ordering revolution for all my animals (thinking they had ear mites which is contagious to all animals) and it didn't work for the ear mites OR the regular mites on my rats. Why? I have no idea. So now I'm stuck with the ivermectin until mom gets her tax return to take everyone in for a check up. *Yes, I need to get a job.*


----------

